# Trovoada - Extremo Sueste Algarvio - Vila Real de Santo António



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Set 2015 às 17:37)

Boas Tardes,

Depois de uma manha e tarde de praia, a tentar surfar as poucas ondas que restavam do Levante, formara-se uma célula a Nordeste em território Espanhol influenciando assim com o seu crescimento  o estado do tempo em território português, mais propriamente o Sueste do Baixo Alentejo,Serra e Extremo Litoral Sueste de Portugal Continental.

Passo a dizer que foi um dia em cheio onde a tempestade eléctrica estava poderosa e perigosa e que não recomendo as pessoas a afectar a partir de terraços / telhados ou em zonas propicias a quedas de raios.

Relatos na zona:  Corte António Martins - Vila Nova de Cacela:  Relatos de Granizo de média dimensão com alguns acumulados significativos.

Beliche - Castro Marim: Tempestade eléctrica e ausência de precipitação;

Zona do Barrocal de Altura: Precipitação Forte acompanhada de Trovoada;

Vila Real de Santo António: Tempestade eléctrica acompanhada de aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


Estes Registos foram feitos 95% deles no meu observatório Meteorológico ( o meu terraço) onde escapei com alguma sorte a uma pequena descarga.


Esta primeira quando vinha da praia:







Já no Terraço:































E esta foi quando notei que as descargas estavam perigosamente perto!!






Uma das Bombas!












Um final de tarde fantástico!

Ainda tenho mais algum material para trabalhar mas a grosso modo está aqui o principal.

Cumps.


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 03:01)

sensacional e... perigoso! Olha que o terraço pode não estar no cone de protecção da antena (que deve ter pára-raios), já verificaste as distâncias comparadas com a altura?

Descargas impressionantes com uma bela luz do poente! Venham mais!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Out 2015 às 17:15)

Boas,

Estou rodeado de antenas altas ( GNR / PSP entre outras), já para não falar das antenas tradicionais de telhado. Cada uma dessas antenas tem para raios. 

Penso que devem ser antenas com 20/30 metros de altura!!

Só me apercebi do raio, que mais ou menos surgira ali a uns 4/5metros de distancia, quando olhei aos ficheiros no PC.

Preciso também de uma boa maquina... 

Mas não recomendo a fazer o que fiz. Mas voltarei a fazer...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Out 2015 às 18:48)

Ora fica mais um disparo:


----------



## StormRic (3 Out 2015 às 20:30)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Ora fica mais um disparo:



 espectáculo, este a algumas centenas de metros apenas. Cada um foi uma dupla descarga, de eletricidade e de adrenalina.



]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Só me apercebi do raio, que mais ou menos surgira ali a uns 4/5metros de distancia



Quatro a cinco metros de distância? A qual é que te referes? Nada teria ficado na câmara e como é que não te aperceberias do raio?


----------



## Gerofil (4 Out 2015 às 01:18)

]ToRnAdO[ disse:


> Só me apercebi do raio, que mais ou menos surgira ali a uns 4/5metros de distancia, quando olhei aos ficheiros no PC. Preciso também de uma boa maquina...  Mas não recomendo a fazer o que fiz. Mas voltarei a fazer...



Deves ter passado pela situação de ouvir primeiro o trovão e só depois o raio... já aconteceu o mesmo comigo... é algo que não recomendo absolutamente a ninguém. 

Não sei se o link funciona aqui:


Se não funcionar, recomendo irem à minha conta ( http://www.dailymotion.com/user/Gerofil/1 ) e verem o vídeo que está no canto inferior direito e sentirem descargas a menos de 200 metros de distância (favor regular primeiro o som para baixo para não ferir os ouvidos): 
*Alandroal: TRovoada seca (13.09.2009_18h00)*


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Out 2015 às 12:33)

Já tive essa sensação umas 3 vezes, é assustador mas que activa a adrenalina activa  Mas sim, não é muito agradável, no meu caso foram ainda menos de 200m, é só ter tempo de tapar os ouvidos e fechar os olhos, que foi o que instintivamente me aconteceu e mesmo assim vi o "flash".


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Out 2015 às 17:46)

Boas Tardes,

StormRic -  Entre o raio e a minha posição são sensivelmente 4/5 metros de distancia, nada mais, e da antena grande uns 20m de distancia. Só quando vi a frame é que vi que o raio secundário partira dali. A olho nu, não vi!

Gerofil: Muitos foram os que ouvi primeiro o trovão ( mais o som do raio a rasgar) e instantaneamente de seguida o raio.

Para mim tem de ser assim, adrenalina ao máximo!


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2015 às 18:25)

Boas fotos, mas tenham cuidado, não se exponham a situações perigosas!


----------



## vamm (5 Out 2015 às 10:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já tive essa sensação umas 3 vezes, é assustador mas que activa a adrenalina activa  Mas sim, não é muito agradável, no meu caso foram ainda menos de 200m, é só ter tempo de tapar os ouvidos e fechar os olhos, que foi o que instintivamente me aconteceu e mesmo assim vi o "flash".



Por algum motivo odeio trovoadas, ainda para mais sendo do Alentejo, onde elas são tão "boas". Ouvir o trovão, nem ter tempo de fugir e ficar a ver tudo branco por uns segundos, é tudo menos o melhor cenário do mundo. Ir na rua, ver tudo branco e no tempo em que eu penso num palavrão qualquer para dizer, ouvir um estoiro de deixar qualquer um surdo, também não o é. Por isso sou mais apreciadora de "segui-las" através do radar e de muito longe, do que me sujeitar a essas situações 

São umas boas imagens, mas já as vi cair assim e não seria capaz de repetir a dose


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Out 2015 às 14:10)

vamm disse:


> Por algum motivo odeio trovoadas, ainda para mais sendo do Alentejo, onde elas são tão "boas". Ouvir o trovão, nem ter tempo de fugir e ficar a ver tudo branco por uns segundos, é tudo menos o melhor cenário do mundo. Ir na rua, ver tudo branco e no tempo em que eu penso num palavrão qualquer para dizer, ouvir um estoiro de deixar qualquer um surdo, também não o é. Por isso sou mais apreciadora de "segui-las" através do radar e de muito longe, do que me sujeitar a essas situações
> 
> São umas boas imagens, mas já as vi cair assim e não seria capaz de repetir a dose



Fosse já Hoje!!!

Obrigado a todos pelos gostos e opiniões!!!


----------

